
WhatsApp will be blocked in Brazil, again - woliveirajr
http://www.tecmundo.com.br/whatsapp/104302-whatsapp-bloqueado-brasil-hoje-justica-entenda.htm
======
woliveirajr
During some drugs investigation, Facebook and/or WhatsApp didn't provided
required information, and WhatsApp will be blocked by 72 hrs.

It's the second or third time that happens in the last 2 years.

